# Tattoos and Winemakers



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

This is seeming odd to me. I tattooed "CP" on my left elbow. Than I got to thinking..I was quite surprised to see how many of you did tattoos on the side

All I can say is, "WASSUP?"

So I got to looking around and this is what I found. Shocking!!! LOL

Julies Tattoo Studio: www.juliestattoos.co.uk
The Tattoo Gallery: www.wadetattoos.com
Tom Tattoo: www.tomtattoo.com
Steves Tattoo: www.stevestattoo.com
Tattoo Dan: www.tattoodan.com
Tattoos by Doug: www.tattoosbydoug.com
Studio Luc's Tattoo: www.lucstattoo.co.br
Omerta Tattoo: www.omertatattoo.com
Tattoo Mike: www.tattoomike.com

This may all seem coincidental, and I don't think I don't want to ask anymore questions. Especially the "omerta", I know what it means.

I don't think I'll be doing anymore tattoos of members until I can figure this out.

Just wondering on a cold Alaskan night.



Troy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2010)

Alright Troy, you have wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much time on your hads!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Troy, what did you do with your time and hands before the computer?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 16, 2010)

Too funny! I do have several tattoos myself. No good pics of them though.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> This is seeming odd to me. I tattooed "CP" on my left elbow. Than I got to thinking..I was quite surprised to see how many of you did tattoos on the side
> 
> All I can say is, "WASSUP?"
> 
> ...



Hey, 

Is anyone interested? I'll practice for free! 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Julie, is that with body paints?


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, is that with body paints?



Body Paints???? What kind of tattoo is that? I would use needles like real tattoo artist use...err...I mean like my fellow tatoo artist do. 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Buuuutt I don't do needles well, and no piercings either. Do you just have any of those lick and stick ones..LOL


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL, aaah No

Julie


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> This is seeming odd to me. I tattooed "CP" on my left elbow. Than I got to thinking..I was quite surprised to see how many of you did tattoos on the side
> 
> All I can say is, "WASSUP?"
> 
> ...



Troy since when do I speak anything else butt... ENGLISH ? ? ? ?


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Alright Troy, you have wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much time on your hads!



I think it's CABIN FEVER !!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats the word, the excuse, and the reason. At least I am not some of the others up here. They flat out lose it, fighting, killing themselves and others, etc. I can't really say we drink anymore, but no less, thats for sure. Some drinking fools here. I am proud to be one of them!! LOL


----------



## Malkore (Jan 18, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Buuuutt I don't do needles well, and no piercings either. Do you just have any of those lick and stick ones..LOL



tattoo needles aren't like hypodermic/injectible needles.

they are a solid core, really its a lot like a sewing machine needle. the ink surrounds the needle so as it pierces and tears up the skin, the pigment is pushed into the dermal layer.


----------



## Mud (Jan 18, 2010)

> The Tattoo Gallery: www.wadetattoos.com



Wow. Butterflies.


----------



## padre (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 7 tattoos and have obtained the basic equipment to try my hand at laying down some ink. But I haven't actually done it yet. heh


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 20, 2010)

Padre, do you make wine as well?


----------



## padre (Jan 20, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Padre, do you make wine as well?



Only in my living room.


----------

